# What Is This Part Please?



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Found it under the pro 28 today. Not sure if from the blower. It's about 1 1/2" long 3/4" wide.

2014-02-18_2027 - Docfletcher's library

2014-02-18_2026 - Docfletcher's library

Thanks for your help.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

flux capacitor locking clip


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like a clip to something. When you say under the blower do you mean in the belly pan or literally on the floor under it? Sorry, but I don't recognize it. Any chance it is some type of wheel clip?


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

On the floor under blower. I've been looking at pro 28 part diagrams and did not see anything that looks like it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hymulator? Or, as detrdrbuzzard says, it might be from the flux capacitor. 
Honestly, I don't know but looks like it coule be some type of a cable retaining clip?


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Looks like a retaining clip that would go into a groove on the OD of a shaft to keep something in position on that shaft, like a circlip or snap ring.


----------



## 38racing (Feb 19, 2014)

Maybe a cable guide?


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I looked at all the parts diagrams available on the Ariens site and the only part that looks somewhat like it is on the engine. The part was called Belt Finger.
Thaks to all.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

It reminds me of the "clip" that holds the chute deflector cable to the arm that turns the chute left/right


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I looked the blower over pretty well. Everything seems as it should, can't find anything missing. I'm beginning to believe it's not from the blower. maybe I should start looking at my Toro single stage.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Maybe some smart-alec from the factory, threw it in the pan, so that it would eventually fall out and drive the owner crazy. 

You know, how they always give you an extra nut and bolt, to make you second guess yourself.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

docfletcher said:


> I looked the blower over pretty well. Everything seems as it should, can't find anything missing. I'm beginning to believe it's not from the blower. maybe I should start looking at my Toro single stage.


Not sure what Toro ss you have but I've not seen anything like that on any of mine.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Doc.. I'd not worry on it for now- just keep it put away incase some issue arises down the road. Sure looks to be a retaining clip of some sort for a round shaft. time will tell.. but then maybe never.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah, nothing on mine either. Not sure what model but is R-Tek 7Hp 24 " swath.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

It all most looks like something you would slip into pegboard to have a hook. Use your imagination and you will see what I mean.


----------

